

Ask HN: Review our startup, http://TryingTo.com  - vipivip

My girlfriend and I been fiddling with http://www.TryingTo.com since February. We all try to do something, TryingTo.com is a platform where individuals and companies share what they are trying to do. Still buggy, rough, &#38; rugged. Kindly seeking feedback from HN readers. Please check it out, log in as an individual user username: insurancechapter@yahoo.com pass: 12345678, as a company username: wikiadvertise@yahoo.com pass: 12345678, or feel free to create an account.  Thanks.
======
SHOwnsYou
This looks cluttered.

I'd suggest layout similar to fmylife.com. You don't need to require an
account for people to use. Allow commenting, only those logged in can comment
? (Just thinking as I type).

I'm wondering if this would be more interesting if users generally had a more
playful tone. "Trying to finish studying, but 30rock is too addicting!"

This comes close to a more specific twitter though, but similar sites exist
(thathigh.com, fmylife.com, probably more).

Take all of this with a grain of salt. I am just typing whatever comes to
mind.

~~~
vipivip
We know it looks cluttered that's why we sourced feedback from HN, We figured
to be different from all those sites...limiting posts to 3 words or less would
be fun. Thanks for feedback, learning a lot.

------
PaulJoslin
No offence, but firstly I don't really understand the site or it's purpose.
Limiting me to only 3 words or less on what I'm trying to do doesn't really
seem to have much purpose?

It's not clear what I or anyone else using the site is trying to achieve?

\- Secondly and more seriously, the site seems to be open to XSS / SQL
injection, I wouldn't be surprised if the user passwords are stored in clear
text too in the database.

~~~
vipivip
The purpose was for people/companies to share what they trying to do in 3
words or less, we thought it would be fun if we limit the posts to 3 words -
in return members/companies would get crowd sourced feedback from other
members.

Thanks for pointing XSS / SQL injection, working around this now.

------
dsawler
What's the purpose of 3 words or less?

It loads funny in Chrome 10 and FF4, <http://cl.ly/0s3i0K3t2D3K2C3x0A2Q>

Also, when I click in the search input field in FF4, it takes me to a 404
page.

~~~
vipivip
Apologies, server issues, working on it.

------
martinshen
This is unusable at this point. I think there are far too many bugs to show
anyone this. Please get it to a point where you can have someone use it for 5
minutes without a bug that would stop them from proceeding.

------
nametoremember
First thing that I saw was:

"Members Trying To" and then a users name. So my brain parsed it as:

"Members Trying To Rose" "Members Trying To Insurance"

------
thomasswift
Clicker: <http://TryingTo.com>

------
iambot
it looked pretty screwed in FF4, didnt know where to click, or what to read

~~~
vipivip
Working on it now, someone infiltrated some dirty code, patching it now.

